# Fenwick fly rod question



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I posted this on the TTMB forum and didn't get any hits. I have a Fenwick HMG 5wt fly rod marked Made In USA. I traded for it in 1997 and it was not new then. At that time the new ones at Cut Rate were made in China. Fenwick told me this AM that Cabela's has bought the HMG line and that it is now made in the USA again. Does anyone know when they stopped making them in the USA while still owned by Fenwick?


----------

